# Umsetzer/Switch LWL <--> RJ45



## Markus (12 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche Umsetzer von LWL <--> RJ45 (Kuper) bzw. auch kleine Switche mit LWL-Port.

Was könnt ihr empfehlen.
Hutschiene natürlich...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Januar 2012)

Hallo Markus,

die Teile firmieren unter Medien-Converter oder Transceiver, 
Hutschiene weiß ich nicht.

http://www.d-link.de/

Wenn Du auf der D-Link-Seite nach "Converter" suchst, 
bekommst Du eine ganze Reihe für die unterschiedlichen
LWL-Technologien angezeigt.

Oder:

http://www.alliedtelesis.de/mediaconverters


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Januar 2012)

auch Hutschiene:

http://www.ubf.de/shop/index.htm?industrie-ethernet.shtml


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Januar 2012)

Eine ordentliche Beratung (falls erforderlich) gibt es bei yello, 
die haben auch einen Vertrieb bei Euch umn die Ecke:

http://www.yello-net.de/unternehmen/standorte/albstadt/

Die haben die Converter von Moxa.


----------



## Klärmolch (12 Januar 2012)

Hi,
wir setzen Geräte von PHOENIXCONTACT ein.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Markus (12 Januar 2012)

Klärmolch schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir setzen Geräte von PHOENIXCONTACT ein.
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



welche ?


----------



## Klärmolch (13 Januar 2012)

Für unser HCS Kabel haben wir die hier.
http://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoe...=2708164&parentUID=852340313&reloadFrame=true

Hier mal der Überblick
http://www.phoenixcontact.de/unternehmen/search.jsp?q=medienconverter&x=0&y=0

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lars Weiß (13 Januar 2012)

Hirschmann Spider 4TX/1FX
MOXA IMC-21-S-SC

Beide erhältlich für Single- und Multimode. Störungsfreier Betrieb über Jahre, haben wir beide im Einsatz.

Und, die Tage gelesen, Wachendorff ETHSW4FS bzw. ETHSW4FM


----------



## winnman (18 Januar 2012)

wir bauen div Moxa ein.

Der Gockel hilft, Aufpassen welchen Typ LWL du hast und welche Stecker.


----------



## PhilippL (19 Januar 2012)

Hi Markus,

schau mal hier http://www.fop.de/ da kommt das ganze LWL und Netzwerkmaterial für unseren gemeinsamen Kunden her.

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## Proxy (19 Januar 2012)

Hi,

wie sieht es mit denen von Siemens aus?
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...nmanaged/Seiten/scalance-x-000-unmanaged.aspx


----------



## ThorstenD2 (22 Januar 2012)

hab keine guten Erfahrungen mit Siemens gemacht. Auf beiden LWL Enden jeweils einen identischen Siemens eingesetzt, Verbindung ging nicht... Einen Phönix rein und die Sache lief


----------



## Klärmolch (22 Januar 2012)

So kamen wir auch zu Phoenix...


----------

